# Gravely Walk behind and parts - UK help



## Tails-It-Is (Sep 7, 2016)

I have been clearing my father-in-law's garage after he passed away this year. My wife's family moved from Delaware to the UK in 1978 and her dad brought all his yard tools with him. This included a Gravely walk-behind mower with seat, rotary plow, snow dozer, brush cutter and spare blade with spanner.

From lots of research on this site and similar we think it is a 1972 Commercial 8, although I am fully prepared to be corrected (see pictures).

He kept it it great condition and the connections are all still oiled. My problem is that almost no-one in the UK, that I can find, knows anything about Gravely's or is need of one. (Our yard is currently 30' x 10' so this beauty is massive overkill!)

Does anyone know of any clubs, societies, or enthusiasts in the UK that might help me find a good home for this one?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tails-It-Is,

Sorry to say I cannot help you, but wanted to welcome you to the tractor forum.


----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

The closest I can get you is somewhere in France. Go in the Gravely sub-forum at MyTractorForum.com and look for a guy named Charioux. He has several Gravely walk-behinds and posts fairly often. Send him a PM.


----------

